# Lymphoma



## beth2230 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have an 8 year old male who was diagnosed with lymphoma. It seems to be so young! Anyone else with a similar experience?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My senior vizsla (June) was diagnosed with it in April. I haven't posted anything about it on the forum. Due to her other health conditions, and age. The vet recommend we just enjoy the time we have left with her.

He did give me a stack of printouts when he first saw her. Basically lymphoma cannot be cured, but they could put it into remission.
There is also a very good chance they can put it into remission a second time, when it comes back. The odds of a third remission are very low. The treatment could give you months, possibly years with your dog.
Lymphoma is a very aggressive cancer. 
So treatment needs to be started as soon as possible. 
Hugs Deb


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> My senior vizsla (June) was diagnosed with it in April. I haven't posted anything about it on the forum. Due to her other health conditions, and age. The vet recommend we just enjoy the time we have left with her.
> [snip]


Oh, no - I'm sorry to hear that. Poor June - she has had more than her share of medical issues, as I recall. Just wishing her and you peace for the time left. I'm sure that she will be treated more-than-specially. Bob


----------

